# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  * * * * *     نــــــظــــــريـــة  zoO_Oom  * * * * *  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## saif1743

انتظروها قريبا  .... 
اقدمها هدية مني و عرفان بجميل ما انساه طوال حياتي  لأخي و حبيبي  ابو عبدالله  zoooom 
راح تكون نظرية بسيطة  و ان شاء الله راح تلقى النجاح مثل سابقاتها  من نظريات  .....

----------


## هادي الكاتب

في الانتظار

----------


## zoooom

اللهم ارفع عنا الظلم امين
لك كل الشكر والتقدير وفعلا لساني يعجر عن الشكر لشخصك الكريم .. ادعوا الله عز وجل ان يرزقك ويثبتك في هذه الدنيا والاخره .. اخجلتني بفعلك والله اخجلتني .. سيرفع الله الظلم انشالله الله تعالى وهو قادر على ذلك .. والكل اعلم بذلك .. اللهم ارزق الجميع من هذه الخيرات .. وادعوا من الاخوان الاستفاده من نظريات استاذي سيف لانها فعلا كنز واتمنى ان يوفق الجميع انشالله  
                                 لك مني كل الشكر 
                                 اخوك بو عبدالله

----------


## kuwaitstar

يستاهل شايـبنا  بو عبود  مع انه وايد يكذب علي  :Regular Smile:  
بس والله يستاهل 
وناطرين النظريه يا بوعلي  ....  بس بقول شي 
انا بعد كم يوم هم بتهاوش  هناك  :Regular Smile:    علشان تسويلي نظريه بعد  هي هي هي  
تعيش ذخر لنا يابوعلي

----------


## أسامه عبده

والله يا إخوان الأخ أبو عبد الله مكسب كبير لنا جميعا إن شاء الله  . ولا يهون بقيه الإخوه المبدعون هنا  . شوف يا سيف إذا النظريه مثل ما تقول ، هالله هالله من بكره بتلاقوني مقلط عندكم على طول   :Tongue Smile:  ...بس تدري العملات تجري في دمي ما اقدر على فراقها  :Red Smile:  ..بانتظار ابداعاتك يا zoOoOom

----------


## waseem

يستاهل كل خير ابو عبدالله وعشانه ابي اسمي ممر عندنا بالبيت ممر زوم  :49 49:

----------


## Day_Trading

> في الانتظار

 يستاهل اللى يسمي عليه ابو عبدالله

----------


## أسامه عبده

> يستاهل كل خير ابو عبدالله وعشانه ابي اسمي ممر عندنا بالبيت ممر زوم

 .  :Big Grin:   :Teeth Smile:   :Big Grin:

----------


## jamaly10

والله لسه الدنيا بخير
كل يوم اطالع المنتدى وقول الحمد لله الدنيا لسه بخير طالما فيها مثل استاذنا الكريم والخلوق والمبدع 
وذو العقلية التجارية الحرة سيف ابو علي  
وطالما هناك اخوة تثبت على الحق دون مجاملة كاذبة مصفرة 
وطالما هناك اخوة متحابة ومخلصة ومجتمعة على الخير 
فالحمد لله وكثر الله من امثالكم 
دوما وابدا يدا بيد على الحق وسيروا الى الامام وعين الله تحرسكم

----------


## zaid1425

يستاهلون كلهم ابو عبدالله وابوعلي   
مثل ماقال الزعفراني:الطيب من طيب أصله والردي ترديه فعايله ,ومن باعنا برخيص بعناه بأرخص
 وقال في روايه: وبصق الوالي في وجه أبالحصاني

----------


## العماري

منورين الشيبان وبو عبود يستاهل كل الخير

----------


## المغامرة

هلا    فيك  اخوي  zoOoOom     واحنا بانتظار  .....للنظريه  .....لانه بداية مشوار التعلم في    سوق الا سهم....   ويوفقك علي فعل الخير انشالله

----------


## saif1743

مشكورين  كثيرا على هالكلام الطيب ... و طبعا و طبيعي  ان بو عبدالله يستاهل ... و هو خسارة اكيده لأي ديوانية ما يكون فيها .... لذلك وتكريما له  نسمي هذه النظرية بإسمه ....  و ان شاء الله اوفق فيها  و تكون تستاهل تحمل اسم  zooooom   ....  
راح نحاول فيها مع بعض و نعدل فيها و نطورها متى ما احتاجت لذلك ... المهم في الأخير رايحين نطلع بنظرية حلوه تخدمنا في التعامل مع الأسهم ....   
موفقين يارب  ...
----------------------------
نقول  ..   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   
راح اشرح النظرية بعد التطبيق  علشان نجربها مع بعض ....   المهم ان النظرية تقول انك تشتري السهم مباشرة  و تحط سعرك اللي تبيه  بعد دراسة مقاومات و دعم السهم  ... لكن بحيل الله ان فيه ارتفاع في اقل من اسبوع  ... و يمكن اليوم الثاني او الثالث على طول ....  بس نقول يارب  cvg

----------


## hajjee78

نترقب المزيد.... 
يعطيك العافيه يا بو علي ما قصرت ورايتك بيضه

----------


## saif1743

و الله يا شباب  ما ادري وش اقول بس حصل خطأ بسيط  في السهم فوق .... المفروض ينحط سهم ثاني مو السهم اللي فوق  و هو cell   بس كنت متابع السهم المذكور فوق  و انتظر متى يحين دوره ... مع السرعة كتبته هو .... بس ان شاء الله ملحوقه ... 
المفروض هذا السهم   cell

----------


## saif1743

و الله اليوم الخميس طلع لي سهم واحد فقط  و هو من الأسهم الصغيرة  ... خلونا نجرب النظرية معاه   wlsf

----------


## saif1743

الحمد لله  سهم يوم الخميس  حقق  3%  يوم الجمعة  .... 
يوم الجمعة لا يوجد سهم حقق شروط النظرية ....    موفقين يارب

----------


## saif1743

الحمد لله  السهم الذي وضع بالخطأ  في أول مشاركة  Cvg    و كان من اسهم النظرية التي لم تعطي اشارة شراء ....  اليوم حقق  3.5 %   و الحمد لله  
و الله كنت متابعة  على حساب يمكن يكون احد من الشباب شرا فيه  لما انا حطيته ... و لكن الحين و الحمد لله ارتاح قلبي لأنه  اكيد جاب سعر الشراء  و ربح فوقه  .... الحمد لله  
نتابع النظرية في اسهم جديده ..
يوم الجمعة و اليوم  لم تنطبق شروط النظرية على اي سهم ....  
موفقين يارب

----------


## saif1743

اليوم  و بعد السوق  انطبقت شروط النظرية على سهم  KRI

----------


## saif1743

الأسهم التي انطبقت عليها شروط النظرية يوم الثلاثاء  :  MEOH

----------


## saif1743

مبروك
kri   high  = 65.45 
meoh  high  =  16.65  
سهم  نظرية زوووم  ليوم الأربعاء  هو :  MRK

----------


## saif1743

سهم  نظرية  زووووم  ليوم الجمعة  ...  ولو اني ما احب اسهم القابات  لكن خلونا نشوف النظرية وش تسوي فيه  ... هل تسويها و تسكر القاب ؟؟؟؟  gymb

----------


## saif1743

الأسهم التي انطبقت عليها شروط النظرية يوم الاثنين :  kkd

----------


## saif1743

سهم نظرية زووووم    ليوم الثلاثاء  و هو سهم  " بني "  خلونا نشوف وش راح يسوي :  DANKY

----------


## kuwaitstar

يعطيع العافيه بوعلي....
انا قاعد اتابع معاك نظرية زووم بس للحين مو فاهمها ....يعني مثلا وضح لنا متى يكون وقت الشراء ....
ياريت بس ياخوك تشرحها بالتفصيل الممل مع الصور 
خبرك الكبر شين

----------


## طالب علم

والله نفس الشي دايخ وقاعد اتابع وقلت فرجت والنظرية ما وضحت
منتظر النظرية لاني علي صفيح ساخن

----------


## saif1743

بو ابراهيم +  طالب  علم ....  لا تستعجلوا على رزقكم .... ان الله مع الصابرين  و اعتقد انكم سونق  مو مثلي مضارب ماعندي صبر .... يعني السوق هذا يعلمكم الصبر غصب  ...ههههههه
قريبا ان شاء الله راح اكتب فلسفة النظرية  و متطلباتها ..... 
و لكن اقول لكم مع ان السوق امس نازل ( احمر )  إلا ان سهم نظرية زووووم  حقق 2 %  خلال النصف ساعة الأولى من السوق  و الحمد لله  ....  مبروك لمن شرا فيه ...
مع العلم بأن جميع اسهم النظرية حقق نفس النسبة تقريبا  و لم يخسر اي سهم منهم حتىالآن ... لككنا لا نستطيع ان نقول عنها ناجحة  الا بعد تجربتها في ظروف مختلفة من السوق ..نزول و ارتفاع .. وكذلك لعدد اكبر من الأسهم .....  موفقين  يارب

----------


## saif1743

الأسهم التي انطبقت عليها شروط النظرية يوم الأربعاء :  kgc

----------


## saif1743

مبروك عليكم سهم نظرية زوووم حق امس  kgc    الهاي  6.66 $

----------


## saif1743

الأسهم التي انطبقت عليها شروط النظرية يوم الخميس :  hain

----------


## أبو هاشم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
الله يعطيك العافية أخوي بو علي وعساك على القوة  
بصراحة حبيت هذه النظرية أولاً لنتائجها المذهلة حتى الأن وثانياً لأنها نابعة من عقلية شخص حبيبب لبيب وثالثاً لأنها على اسم شخص عزيز عطائه مغرق الجميع 
وكلنا في انتظار معرفة أسسها ومبادئها ومؤشراتها. 
الله يوفقك اخوي بو علي وأسأل الله أن ينفعك بما وفقك له في الدنيا والآخرة وجميع المسلمين. 
تحياتي

----------


## saif1743

حياك الله يا ابو هاشم ... و مشكور على هالكلام الطيب  .... موفق يارب 
اسهم نظرية زوووم  ليوم الجمعة :

----------


## saif1743

نتيجة التوصيات الى يوم الجمعة  :

----------


## saif1743

> والله يا إخوان الأخ أبو عبد الله مكسب كبير لنا جميعا إن شاء الله       .  ولا يهون بقيه الإخوه المبدعون هنا   .  شوف يا سيف إذا النظريه مثل ما تقول ، هالله هالله من بكره بتلاقوني مقلط عندكم على طول   . . . بس تدري العملات تجري في دمي ما اقدر على فراقها  
> .
> .   بانتظار ابداعاتك يا zoOoOom

 ها وش تقول يا ابو عاصم  ....  وعد الحر دين عليه  ....  حياك الله ويانا في الأسهم ...هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## saif1743

سهم نظرية  زووووووم  ليوم الاثنين  :

----------


## saif1743

سهم نظرية زوووم  ليوم الأربعاء  :    bg   +  mobe

----------


## saif1743

اسهم نظرية زوووم ليوم الخميس  24/2/2005  :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم نظرية زووم ليوم الجمعة  :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم  نظرية  زووووم  ليوم الثلاثاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم نظرية زووم ليوم الجمعة  4 / 3  / 2205 :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم نظرية زووووم   ليوم الاثنين  :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم نظرية زووووم ليوم الثلاثاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم نظرية زووم ليوم الجمعة :

----------


## saif1743

سهم نظرية زوووم ليوم الاثنين  :  bmet

----------


## saif1743

اسهم نظرية زوووم ليوم الخميس :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم نظرية زووم ليوم الجمعة :

----------


## saif1743

سهم نظرية زوووم ليوم الاثنين :    epic

----------


## saif1743

سهم نظرية زوووم ليوم الأربعاء :

----------


## saif1743

يوم الخميس

----------


## saif1743

نتائج بعض اسهم نظرية زوووم

----------


## saif1743

re

----------


## saif1743

اخيرا طلع لنا سهم في هالنظرية  .... صايرة بخيله مع ان المسماة بإسمه  كريييييييييم حيل  و الله يشهد  .... 
سهم اليوم الثلاثاء  chrw

----------


## zoooom

الله يعطيك العافيه بو علي على هالنتايج الطيبه وعسى الله يوفقك يا رب بس لا تخلينا وتروح العملات ... والله هو شكلك متجه للعملات بس انا ساكت ما قلت حق احد للحين  :Regular Smile: ))  
والله انا خايف من شغله تصير معاك بهالفلتر ... خوفك الفلتر يطلع لك سهم اسمه zoom  :Regular Smile: )  
خل بو ابراهيم وبومحمود يحترون عدل  :Regular Smile: ) 
تحياتي لك اغاتي والوعد الاسبوع الجاي انشالله بالمزززززز .... ة بس انت جهز البلاي ستيشن واترك عنك الاسهم والعملات

----------


## saif1743

حياك الله  بو عبيد ....  psun

----------


## saif1743

elos

----------


## saif1743

supg

----------


## saif1743

اسهم يوم الاثنين

----------


## saif1743

و اخيرا بين سهم  .....هههههه

----------


## TRIDER

والله مو فاهمين النظريه .. وعلى اي اساس قاعد تختار الاسهم ... عموما اذا سمحت تشرح النظريه بالتفصيل  :Regular Smile:    وبالتوفيق نشالله

----------


## Day_Trading

اقسم بالله انك عجيب ابو على احسن اسهم بالعالم كلة روح ياشيخ الله يرزقك

----------

